# indien dat meer is



## Matron

Hi there,

Just need some help with this if possible...

Context: De bestuurlijke boete, bedoeld in artikel 2.9, bedraagt ten hoogste € 900.000 of, *indien dat meer is*, 1% van de omzet van de overtreder.

Is it basically saying... The administrative fine referred to in Article 2.9 must not exceed €900K or, if that is more, 1% of the annual turnover.... what is "that" referring to? The 900K or the 1%?

So, the fine can be €900k or 1% of annual turnover, whichever is greater... 

it does not mean that the 1% annual turnover can be more than €900K....


----------



## eno2

> So, the fine can be €900k or 1% of annual turnover, whichever is greater.
> 
> it does not mean that the 1% annual turnover can be more than €900K....




To me both statements (of yours) are contradictory here..

Their frasing is semantically ambiguous, it can go both ways.

But...I think it they mean:  whichever is greater...

To disambiguate , they should have placed the " *indien dat meer is*" subordinate clause at the end:

"...bedraagt ten hoogste € 900.000 of* 1% *van de omzet van de overtreder, als *dat* hoger is"

Or by using 'tenzij' instead of 'of': "bedraagt ten hoogste € 900.000, tenzij,  *indien dat meer is*, 1% van de omzet van de overtreder".

If €  900000 is meant to be  the absolute maximum, the phrase needs to  be entirely rephrased to be unequivocal.

"bedraagt 1% van de omzet van de overtreder, met een maximum van € 900.000."


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> "bedraagt ten hoogste € 900.000, tenzij, indien dat meer is, 1% van de omzet van de overtreder".


Dit is geen correcte Nederlandse zin.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> To me both statements (of yours) are contradictory here..
> 
> Their frasing is semantically ambiguous, it can go both ways.


Sorry, I meant to go on saying:

The phrasing of the original sentence in Dutch is semantically ambiguous, it can go both ways.


----------



## ThomasK

Hans Molenslag said:


> Dit is geen correcte Nederlandse zin.


Ik begin te vermoeden dat Nederlands niet de brontaal is en dat je hier te maken hebt met een slechte vertaling, vooral van "tenzij".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik begin te vermoeden dat Nederlands niet de brontaal is en dat je hier te maken hebt met een slechte vertaling, vooral van "tenzij".


Ik citeerde niet het origineel, maar een door eno2 herschreven zin die niet deugt. Het origineel is onduidelijk geformuleerd, maar tenminste grammaticaal correct.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk, ik had dat even over het hoofd gezien!!


----------

